# How much protein for an 11 stoner??



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Putting my stats into some bodybuilding calculator on a site the other day (i forget the name) it worked out that for 11 stone (70kg) the daily protein intake should be about 132g.

That was going off the general 1g to 1lb bodyweight scenario....

Just wondering if this is correct? Doesnt seem a lot too me? :confused1:

Anyone else around the 11 stone mark??


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

2g per kg so id say about 140 is fine.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm 13 stone and have around 250g a day.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

more like 1 to 1.5g per LB ........ get 250 grams a day into you


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

So its 'Lets pull a number out of the hat day' is it?? lol

11 stone is 154lb (14x11) so thats 154g? Or did you work out your Lean weight? ie: body weight without any fat?

You need the 154g as a start, bear in mind that under normal circustances, your body woul only require 70g protein per day max, you are already doubling that!!

So whats the point in having 1.5 or even 2g per pound body weight??? Well you do have a slight increase in demand if you are weight training regularly and protein is used for other essential bodily functions too. The most useful reason is because protein is the leanest source of calories, next to good fats. In other words, when you increase your calories, what are you going to increase? Carbs, fat or protein?

If you are bulking you are going to need to increase your calories, work out your calorific requirement 12-14 calories per pound, then add 500 to this for bulking. Divide this figure between the three macros fat/protein/carbohydrate in a proportion that suits your goals, my suggestion is 33/33/33.

Example only:

So say its 3000 cals, divide by three is 1000 cals each of fat/protein/carbs

Fat has 9cals per g, the other two have 5, so: you can have

111g fat/200g protein/ 200g carbs

Simples

SD


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

There are lots of formulas for this that people swear by, but at the end of the day there aren't any landmark studies showing an exact amount that grants a maximal amount of muscle protein synthesis... probably as there are more than just two factors (exercise and protein) involved in the rate at which you will grow.

There are a lot of factors involved in fact, and it's impossible to be aware of all of them, but as a simplified rule of thumb I go with a minimum of 2.5g per kg (or 1g per lb) of bodymass. many people prefer more and claim to grow optimally on more, but an equal number of folk claim no difference.

As SD says though protein isn't just used for growth, different amino acids are also used in many physiological reactions and are also used in part for calories/energy, so higher than this figure won't be detrimental.

I like the 33/33/33 macro split also, or similar ones 40/30/30 etc.


----------

